# Truffle hunting!



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Oregon winters are long, extremely wet, and usually miserable. Weeks or months can go by without seeing the sun, and this can last for like 7 months. But this year I'm looking forward to it. Why? Cause winter is truffle season and Kit is ready!!! 

Last winter we took a K9 nosework class and learned to find and alert on birch and anise. Recently, a friend gave me some q-tips infused with truffle oil. One hide and Kit had it down. She's a little truffle monster and even alerts with a sit! Another friend hunts truffles with her dog quite regularly, and she's going to show me the ropes soon. I can't wait!!!

As production of European truffles declines, Oregon truffles are gaining popularity. We have both the Oregon white and the Oregon black truffle here. It's possible to harvest them without dogs, but much more efficient with dogs. I'd like to eat what I find and share them with friends, but I'd consider selling them to local restaurants or co-ops if I had a surplus. Oregon truffles go for around $300/lb.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I once got mac n cheese made with white truffle oil, oh my gosh was that delicious. 

Sounds like fun, and making a little money is just a bonus.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

ahhhhh I miss Oregon sometimes, that is where I am originally from ! Though I do not miss the rain . Its been storming here all week , reminds me of Oregon . I will have to tell my brother about the truffle hunting dogs, sounds like something he would get into .


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

What... I had no idea these existed in Oregon! Where can you find these? Southern Oregon, I hope maybe?
Anywho, I squirrel hunt with my Shiba, but his nose isn't the best around, he mainly uses sight. I don't know if good he'd be at finding truffles. Plus, I think he'd either eat them or try to tree them and bark his head off.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Losech said:


> What... I had no idea these existed in Oregon! Where can you find these? Southern Oregon, I hope maybe?
> Anywho, I squirrel hunt with my Shiba, but his nose isn't the best around, he mainly uses sight. I don't know if good he'd be at finding truffles. Plus, I think he'd either eat them or try to tree them and bark his head off.


Supposed to be west of the Cascades from Northern Cali to the Olympic Peninsula. But from what I understand, my area (Corvallis and westward) is supposed to be prime territory. The whites are common in young fir stands, the black in slightly older stands. Those kinds of habitats are easily accessed around here. I hike a lot with Kit, especially in fall and winter, and I'm wondering if she's going to start alerting on hikes without being prompted, now that she's familiar with the scent. She's certainly food-motivated enough to try to milk me for some treats if she sees an opportunity. I guess we'll find out.


----------

